# Unico System experiences



## Sugar Ray (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I recently bought a 1700sf slab ranch in the western suburbs of Boston. We are thinking of adding central AC. We would also like the system to be capable of providing heat as well. It looks like the Unico high velocity flexible duct system would be best for this application. I have one company working on a quote now.

I am wondering if anyone has experience with this system and can share some installation costs too.

Thank you,

Ray


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome Ray:
I have seen several houses with the predasessor of Unico and they were all happy with them. I knew of only one of them that had to replace the fan motor after 20+ years; the others has no problem. I think you will like the system for space saving, quietness, efficiency and invisibility.
Glenn


----------

